# Bolero



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

At the moment the programme ref Torvill and Dean is on TV and apparently Feb 14th to them isn't Valentines day it is Bolero day. Ravel's Bolero performed on Valentine's Day 1984 so to all other Bolero owners have a Happy Bolero Day today :wink: don't you think it has a certain ring to it..................and of course isn't commercialised LOL

To Swift who came up with the word Bolero and why ? for a MH.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Briarose said:


> To Swift who came up with the word Bolero and why ? for a MH.


You're can't be a child of the 50s Briarose ! I remember the wasp waisted brightly printed skirt with bushy paper nylon underskirt, ( heavily starched with sugar solution) worn with a fetching mock Swiss embroidered top and a bolero.

Surely Swift named the Bolero because the coloured sidewalls look just like the van is wearing a bolero - ? :lol:

If they had a Swift Tango and a Swift Rumba then I might think they named it after the dance.

G


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Grizzly said:


> Briarose said:
> 
> 
> > To Swift who came up with the word Bolero and why ? for a MH.
> ...


Aw no that doesn't sound so romantic.............I like to think it is because the MH is so smooth, just like dancing on ice, now you have totally blown my romantic visions.


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Does it skid & slide about :?:


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

bigbazza said:


> Does it skid & slide about :?:


No not really :wink: but I do like the thoughts of a Bolero day :wink: sounds really special LOL


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Go for it then, I'm with you


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

The name Bolero was Peters idea if I remember, I for sure think this is a great name for a motorhome - but then I am biased. 
Andy


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks Andy I wonder why he thought of it.


----------

